# Mikrofon Pfeifen



## loller7 (7. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute,

sollte das hier der falsche Bereich sein bitte ich um "Verschiebung". 
Habe heute mein T.Bone SC 440 USB Mikrofon bekommen und auch alles angeschlossen. An sich ist die Qualität wirklich super und man hört alles glasklar.

Allerdings ist alles von einem Pfeifen unterlegt, was wirklich sehr stört. Würde ich es nur zum Aufnehmen verwenden könnte ich das pfeifen einfach rausfiltern, aber da ich sehr gerne Skype oder TS nutze ist das nicht so simpel oder gibt es einen Mixer der dauerhaft im Hintergrund läuft und den Sound filtert?
Habe jetzt schon ewig gegoogled aber keine vernünftige Lösung gefunden. Evtl. könntet ihr mir etwas weiterhelfen und Lösungsansätze nennen. 

MFG


----------



## nfsgame (8. Mai 2013)

Pfeifen? Du meinst Rückkopplungen? Mach deine Lautsprecher leiser...


----------



## loller7 (8. Mai 2013)

Nein ich verwende Kopfhörer. Hier mal eine Soundaufnahme bei der kein Mucks gemacht wurde: Zippyshare.com - Unbenannt (2).wma 


Ich habe den Verdacht, dass es durch weitere Elektronik verursacht wird. Habe auch schon mal den Bildschirm ausgeschaltet und andere USB-Geräte rausgezogen... Ändert nix.


----------



## Robonator (8. Mai 2013)

Hmm hast du zufällig den Mikrofon-Boost eingestellt? Was hast du unter "Erweitert" in den Windows-Einstellungen, für das Mikrofon, eingestellt?
Sowas haben viele Mikrofone und das ist ja nun echt leise bei dir ^^ Würde mir eigentlich nicht wirklich auffallen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2013)

Das ist ja nun echt extrem leise - stört das wirklich? Evlt. nimmt das mic halt mehr auf, als Du gewohnt bist, weil es auch höhere Töne gut aufnimmt.


Du kannst ja mal testweise Maus+Tastatur abmachen, ob das was bringt, oder auch den Monitor mal ganz abschalten und hinhören (vlt steht das mic nur zu nah am Monitor oder so)


----------



## Dooma (8. Mai 2013)

Klingt nach ner Brummschleife, hast du mal spasseshalber versucht den PC extra zu erden? z.B. indem du ein Kabel zwischen Gehäuse und der Heizung verbindest (ohne Strom natürlich, z.B. von einer Gehäuseschraube ausgehend)?


----------



## loller7 (8. Mai 2013)

Das mit dem PC erden musst du nochmal näher erläutern, da verstehe ich nicht ganz wodrum es geht.
Naja ein Kumpel hat das selbe Mikrofon und das ist glasklar beim Skypen und auch auf Youtube ist das nicht zu hören (bei den LetsPlayern, wobei die das ja rausfiltern in der Nachbearbeitung).

Es ist ein USB Mikrofon, also mit verbauter Soundkarte und daher sehen die erweiterten Einstellungen wie folgt aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube ich kann da nicht viel anstellen...

Aber irgendwie muss das doch wegzubekommen sein... >.<


----------



## VoodooChile (9. Mai 2013)

versuch mal im bios die c-states auszuschalten, also kein energiesparen sondern alles auf höchstleistung.


----------



## Dooma (21. Mai 2013)

loller7 schrieb:


> Das mit dem PC erden musst du nochmal näher erläutern, da verstehe ich nicht ganz wodrum es geht.
> Naja ein Kumpel hat das selbe Mikrofon und das ist glasklar beim Skypen und auch auf Youtube ist das nicht zu hören (bei den LetsPlayern, wobei die das ja rausfiltern in der Nachbearbeitung).
> 
> Es ist ein USB Mikrofon, also mit verbauter Soundkarte und daher sehen die erweiterten Einstellungen wie folgt aus:
> ...


Ich hatte mal einen PC der hatte eine Brummschleife. Erdschleife
Die hatte ich nachdem mir mal ein elektr. Schlag in den PC gehauen hatte.
Seit dem musste ich das Gehäuse immer extra Erden. Von einer Gehäuseschraube zu einem geerdeten Objekt (Heizung, ist immer geerdet) Wie? Mit einem einfachen Audio-Boxen-Kabel.
Wenn du grade kein Kabel da hast, kannst auch einfach mal testen indem du das Gehäuse anfasst an verschiedenen Stellen. Verändert sich der Ton bzw. geht weg, dann hast du genau dieses Problem.
Allerdings war das bei mir ein analoges Headset, kein USB und der Schaden kam definitiv vom MB.
Vielleicht hat ja auch die USB-Soundkarte ne Macke. Kennst du jemanden mit anderem USB-Headset, dann leih dir mal dessen Stecker aus.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (21. Mai 2013)

Dooma schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen PC der hatte eine Brummschleife. Erdschleife
> Die hatte ich nachdem mir mal ein elektr. Schlag in den PC gehauen hatte.
> Seit dem musste ich das Gehäuse immer extra Erden. Von einer Gehäuseschraube zu einem geerdeten Objekt (Heizung, ist immer geerdet) Wie? Mit einem einfachen Audio-Boxen-Kabel.
> Wenn du grade kein Kabel da hast, kannst auch einfach mal testen indem du das Gehäuse anfasst an verschiedenen Stellen. Verändert sich der Ton bzw. geht weg, dann hast du genau dieses Problem.
> ...


 
Sorry, aber das Gehäuse des PCs muss immer über den PE-Leiter geerdet sein. Wenn Du ein zusätzliches Kabel zur Erdung nutzt, sollte das im besten Fall gar keinen Effekt haben. Ansonsten würde das bedeuten, dass der PE-Leiter irgendwo unterbrochen ist und das Teil so nicht betrieben werden darf/sollte.

Tatsächlich kann das Störgeräusch von irgendwelcher Elektronik (Mainboard oder Netzteil etwa) stammen. Ich würde nach Möglichkeit erst einmal versuchen, etwaige Verstärkungen wie z.B. die Anhebung unter Windows abzuschalten. Drehe ich meine Lautsprecher ohne Signal übertrieben weit auf kommt es irgendwann zu sehr ähnlichem Pfeifen. Daher würde ich die Verstärkung ins Auge nehmen.


----------



## Dooma (21. Mai 2013)

Hey, das Ding war alt und ich kann dir nicht sagen was damit falsch war. Ich hab das mit dem Kabel zufällig entdeckt bzw. nachdem ich mit Handkontakt das Brummen wegbekommen hab bin ich auf das Kabel gekommen.
Der hatte auf jeden Fall nen Hau weg nach dem elektr. Schlag, aber funktionierte mal abgesehen vom Brummen noch weitere Jahre lang tadellos ohne Murren.


----------

